# stock boost pressure



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a 2012 cruze 1.4 turbo just wondering what the boost was set at from the factory


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Its around 16psi from the factory. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

wow higher than i thought thanks for the reply


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

No problem. And welcome to the forum. Hope your enjoying the cruze as much as most of us do. 

On a side note to possibly answer your next question. The tunes available for the cruze through trifecta, vermont, etc come in a range from 18 to 22 lbs. I believe. Someone can correct me if i am wrong. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

silverls said:


> No problem. And welcome to the forum. Hope your enjoying the cruze as much as most of us do.
> 
> On a side note to possibly answer your next question. The tunes available for the cruze through trifecta, vermont, etc come in a range from 18 to 22 lbs. I believe. Someone can correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Nope, you're right. Mine peak Boost is around 20.5 lbs.

Its not only the Boost that counts tho...


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yep thats right...with my tune from trifecta i am getting 24 psi. but i am only 20 feet abpve seal level.


----------



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

i love my cruze best car i have ever owned for the money


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

If I can get the Turbo to blow more air up the Gerbil's ass, I know I can get 5 more HP.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bac n Black said:


> If I can get the Turbo to *blow more air *up the Gerbil's ass, I know I can get 5 more HP.


...so-o-o-o, *THAT* is how the turbocharger _really_ works? :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> If I can get the Turbo to blow more air up the Gerbil's ass, I know I can get 5 more HP.


:what: 5hp?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...some additional "boost pressure" information:



70AARCUDA said:


> ...OK, I'll start again. Look-up (GOOGLE) each of these terms:
> *
> • STATIC* compression ratio (mechanical)
> *• DYNAMIC* compression ratio (moving air mass)
> ...


----------



## killmer22 (Sep 23, 2012)

just bought my curze and am learning or trying to learn asmuch as i can about her. i absolutly love it! please help with finding good sites as to dress her up and engine part for it. its a 6 spd manual 1.4 turbo. i have seen a chip for it that adds 60 hp and 7 mpg do you know if its good or is there a beeter one out there? intakes whats good for those? whats the hp it comes with?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

There is tons of info if you search around the website. But for that chip definitely stay away from it, it will not work! For a tune there are 2 people I know of making ones that work. The Trifecta tune and Vermont tuning. Tons of people have the Trifecta, and a few with the Vermont with great results. 

The engine puts out stock 138 HP and 148 ft lbs of TQ and I believe the Trifecta adds around 30 to each if I remember correctly.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh and for intake I recommend the K&N intake, I've had great luck with it and it's a great piece. There is also a few others available, Injen, Zzperformance, and I think weapon R.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## killmer22 (Sep 23, 2012)

your awesome thank you so very much i was just looking at k&n lol they seem to be really promising! im looking to find a boost gage as well so i can regulate the boost any ideas?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

killmer22 said:


> your awesome thank you so very much i was just looking at k&n lol they seem to be really promising! im looking to find a boost gage as well so i can regulate the boost any ideas?


I wouldnt chip. I would get a tune from trifecta or vermony.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## flynryan87 (Sep 12, 2012)

is gm coming out with a tune for the cruze 1.4 turbo?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

bring this back to life a bit, 
my altitude is 600ft above 

Recently (being since November) my car has not made more then 12psi in pressure. it was 60 degrees today(according to the car) and even with80% throttle at 2500 rpm the boost let off at 12psi. i am concerned that my turbo system has a leak in it or the BOV is opening to early? 

or should i wait for the summer to see if the weather allows more pressure ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

12 PSI sounds about right for stock under average conditions. IIRC mine didn't get much above 12 when it was stock. Even tuned it doesn't get much above 12-13 PSI when in the "eco" mode on Trifecta's tune. This winter when I was running the 22 PSI tune it wouldn't get past 18 PSI when it was cold out. There might not have been enough demand to make the turbo spool any more.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

okay, thanks for that. just want ot make sure. Its going to a dealer this friday for a brake noise. might get the ECU flashed to make sure all is okay(been having minor other issues) 

thanks for your advice, seems to be on par for what is happening.


----------

